# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  أندرويد 6.0 (مارشميلو) سيصل إلى هاتفي Nexus 5 و Nexus 6 في 5 أكتوبر

## mohamed73

من المُنتظر أن تُعلن جوجل عن هاتفيها الجديدين Nexus 5X و Nexus 6P بتاريخ 29 أيلول/سبتمبر القادم، ومن المُفترض أن تُطلق النسخة النهائية من أندرويد 6.0 (مارشميلو) في نفس اليوم.  لكن يبدو أن جوجل ستقوم هذا العام بإصدار التحديث لأجهزتها الرسمية بشكل  أسرع من السابق، حيث ذكرت شركة Telus الكندية أن التحديث سيبدأ بالوصول  لهاتفي Nexus 5 و Nexus 6 العاملين على شبكتها بتاريخ 5 تشرين  الأول/أكتوبر. سابقًا كانت جوجل تعمل على إرسال تحديثات أندرويد الرئيسية في نفس يوم  توفّر هواتف Nexus الجديدة في الأسواق، مما يعني وصول التحديث بعد حوالي  الأسبوعين من الإعلان الرسمي عن الأجهزة الجديدة. لكن هذه المرّة يبدو أن  جوجل إمّا ستقوم بإرسال التحديث بشكل أسرع، أو أن أجهزتها الجديدة ستصبح  بين أيدي المُستخدمين بعد أيام قليلة من الإعلان عنها. على جميع الأحوال ننتظر يوم 29 أيلول/سبتمبر لمعرفة جميع التفاصيل.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## max_11

جنائن الورد تعانق أبداعاتك
تحياتي لك ..

----------

